# Can cats catch Kennel Cough?



## lorit84 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi there,

I have just discoevered that one of my dogs has kennel cough after being in kennels for two weeks, just wondering if this could affect my three cats? 

Thanks


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i am not sure, ring the vets and ask if they can??


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, but it depends on the strain. Canine infectious tracheobronchitis commonly know as kennel cough
It's treatable though. I took my pets to a cattery which was next to a kennel and there was a letter about it.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Yes, cats can be infected with kennel cough - proper name is bordetella bronchiseptica

it can be quite nasty especially for kittens. There is a vaccine available.


----------



## lorit84 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks.

I have phoned the vet back regarding my other dog and the three cats. They advised me just to bring Benji along alone as it can be very contageous and if they all have it then they dont want them all in the practice! Also as the others arent showing any symptons, they may just put them all on antibiotics to prevent them catching it too. 

I also had to pop up to the kennels as they had not given me their vaccination cards back. They said they will reimburse us for the vets bill, but they said that no other dog was showing any signs of having it. 

Thanks again. I will let you know what happens when I return from the vet appointment at 4:30pm.


----------



## yelsel_2002 (Feb 10, 2009)

lorit84 said:


> They said they will reimburse us for the vets bill, but they said that no other dog was showing any signs of having it.


thats better than most kennels do!!!!!!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I thought most kennels insisted on vaccination against kennel cough! They will almost certainly have several dogs who've been infected, and a lot of angry owners!



lorit84 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have phoned the vet back regarding my other dog and the three cats. They advised me just to bring Benji along alone as it can be very contageous and if they all have it then they dont want them all in the practice! Also as the others arent showing any symptons, they may just put them all on antibiotics to prevent them catching it too.
> 
> ...


----------



## dinkyd (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmmmn yea i wouldnt be using kennels that didnt make it compulsory for dogs to be up to date with their kennel cough vaccine!Its not a nice thing!


----------

